# Filling up in France



## ovalball

Morning!2 weeks to go to our French adventure...cant wait.Just wondered how much the diesel is in France at the moment,and also does it cost a great deal more if you pay for your fuel by credit card or debit card?Thanks.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Oval

It's still worth entering France on a quarter full, but not (IMO) wise to risk it by runiing on fumes for the last few miles. :roll: _(It's a bit cheaper, but not like it used to be.)_

We find the fuel often costs less if bought by credit card, since the exchange rate seems to be slightly better than when buying cash. Don't know why, but it happens regularly. _(The difference is not worth bothering about though, unless one is a really dedicated tightwad!)_

If you are going past Luxembourg, change your mind and go through!! Belgian fuel is often cheaper too - but don't know at this time.

Dave


----------



## salomon

diesel prices can vary from town to town...5 cents difference sometimes.
Supermarkets often have special offers which have huge banners advertising ...you can also tell by the queue of cars. Well worth filling up then.
Even better, if you make it all the way down to the pyrenees, our little country has the cheapest juice in Europe


----------



## KeithChesterfield

You'll find up to-date fuel prices here - www.prix-carburants.economie.gouv.fr/


----------



## Scattycat

Supermarkets such as Leclerc, SuperU and HyperU are cheaper than most service stations and a lot cheaper than on the auto-routes.

It was 1.36€ at our local Leclerc earlier this week.

Hope you have a good trip


----------



## Philippft

You may also find the following link usefull.

http://www.fuel-prices-europe.info/


----------



## Spacerunner

We've just come back from Brittany. 
Prices in supermarkets were on average €1.40 for diesel.

Petrol was up to €1.70!


----------



## javea

And I if you are going via Calais pop into Auchan and fill up with cheap fuel and some nice French delicacies.


----------



## jonse

*fuel*

The furthe south you go in france the more you pay for fuel 1.42e down here


----------



## Penquin

At our local Intermarche it is €1.40,6 per litre (which compares very favourably with the UK) and the exchange is around €1.20 to the pound., so the cost in £ is about £1.18 per litre......  

The price varies as the days pass, often it is cheaper here at the weekend than during the week, and is often cheaper the day before bank holidays (the next is Ascension Day Thursday 17th May).

AVOID the autoroute filling stations and smaller out of town stations as the cost around here for out of town is about €1.56 and autoroute even more........

Petrol (essence) is €1.75 + per litre - so if your towed car is a petrol engined then bring it full!

Hope that helps, there is a charge for using debit/credit cards from the UK banks - typically about £1.50 per transaction although this varies from our experience. Not all UK credit cards will work in the 24/7 pumps - but there seems little rhyme or reason as to which ones will or won't (as far as I can find anyway!)

It is always sensible to ensure you are full before Bank Holidays here as not all stations are open or have 24/7 facilities that will work....

Dave


----------



## raynipper

By my calculations Diesel is £5.22 a gallon in France and £6.59 in UK.
Thats £1.37 a gallon cheaper in France.

Ray.


----------



## randonneur

We filled up at Intermarche in Poitiers last week and it was 1.359 lt. Paid by Nationwide Credit Card 108 euros and was charged £88 on the statement, which is pretty good for a full tank. I think Nationwide exchange was about 1.23+.


----------



## Mrplodd

I always use a Nationwide CREDIT card for fuel in France and always get an excellent exchange rate (invariably better than the rate for drawing cash on a debit card)

If you are doing Dover-Calais then fill up at the 24/7 Auchan. They seem to be the cheapest in all of France (must be something to do with the huge quantity they sell)


----------



## baldlygo

*Debit Card Fuel warning*

Around here the price is about 1.39 euro per litre.

I've posted this before but will repeat the warning about using Debit Cards at automatic filling stations just in case you get caught like I did. Although I guess the same happens in the UK as well as France.

When you get petrol from an automatic pump with a card it records (blocks) the amount of the authorized amount eg 99euros even if you only take 20 euros worth. So if your card is near the limit you might be prevented from getting to your remaining money for the next 24hrs. Can be very worrying when you are not expecting it.

Obviously less likely to be ever noticed with a Credit card.

Paul


----------



## carprus

Cant wait to get cheaper fuel .


----------



## jonse

*Fuel*

Just been out and its down to 1.38 to 1.39.9, France do seem to lower fuel to the latest or increase on the market place, and use your credit card not your debit card, and its true 24/7 pumps do vary when using your card, if there is more than one on the site do try another card dispenser, Esso self service was one that wont take your card some times on one pump but will on another and their fuel can be as cheap as well


----------



## barryd

Mrplodd said:


> I always use a Nationwide CREDIT card for fuel in France and always get an excellent exchange rate (invariably better than the rate for drawing cash on a debit card)
> 
> If you are doing Dover-Calais then fill up at the 24/7 Auchan. They seem to be the cheapest in all of France (must be something to do with the huge quantity they sell)


Anyone got the GPS for Auchan? Im always empty when I reach France and forget and end up paying on the motorway.


----------



## JockandRita

barryd said:


> Anyone got the GPS for Auchan? Im always empty when I reach France and forget and end up paying on the motorway.


Here you go Barry........

Auchan Fuel (Route de Boulogne) N50.94303 E01.80897

Auchan Grande Synthe (Route de Spycker) N51.00540 E02.60265

As passed on to me by A.N. Other forum member.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## cronkle

barryd said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always use a Nationwide CREDIT card for fuel in France and always get an excellent exchange rate (invariably better than the rate for drawing cash on a debit card)
> 
> If you are doing Dover-Calais then fill up at the 24/7 Auchan. They seem to be the cheapest in all of France (must be something to do with the huge quantity they sell)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got the GPS for Auchan? Im always empty when I reach France and forget and end up paying on the motorway.
Click to expand...

n50.94285 e1.80972


----------



## barryd

JockandRita said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got the GPS for Auchan? Im always empty when I reach France and forget and end up paying on the motorway.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Barry........
> 
> Auchan Fuel (Route de Boulogne) N50.94303 E01.80897
> 
> Auchan Grande Synthe (Route de Spycker) N51.00540 E02.60265
> 
> As passed on to me by A.N. Other forum member.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Thanks Jock

Just realised I think Im going from Dunkerque!!!  :roll:

Then I checked the second one and its Dunkerque!

Did you just assume I wouldn't have a clue where I was landing in France and edged your bets? :lol:

Good job I wasn't in charge of the D Day landings.


----------



## JockandRita

barryd said:


> Did you just assume I wouldn't have a clue where I was landing in France and edged your bets? :lol:
> 
> Good job I wasn't in charge of the D Day landings.


Absolutely Barry. :lol:

The filling station is to the left of the store, on the way back out of the complex. We used it just over a month ago, before hitting the non toll Autoroute a short distance away.

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. Off topic I know, but I've still never come across a BT FON connection outside the UK.


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always use a Nationwide CREDIT card for fuel in France and always get an excellent exchange rate (invariably better than the rate for drawing cash on a debit card)
> 
> If you are doing Dover-Calais then fill up at the 24/7 Auchan. They seem to be the cheapest in all of France (must be something to do with the huge quantity they sell)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got the GPS for Auchan? Im always empty when I reach France and forget and end up paying on the motorway.
Click to expand...

Barry, you can get every Auchan, Carrefour, Lidl, Aldi, etc. etc. downloaded as POI's on Garmin and Tom Tom.

Here
http://www.gps-data-team.com/

And here

http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/campervan/gps-pois-hosted-by-us/

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always use a Nationwide CREDIT card for fuel in France and always get an excellent exchange rate (invariably better than the rate for drawing cash on a debit card)
> 
> If you are doing Dover-Calais then fill up at the 24/7 Auchan. They seem to be the cheapest in all of France (must be something to do with the huge quantity they sell)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got the GPS for Auchan? Im always empty when I reach France and forget and end up paying on the motorway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barry, you can get every Auchan, Carrefour, Lidl, Aldi, etc. etc. downloaded as POI's on Garmin and Tom Tom.
> 
> Here
> http://www.gps-data-team.com/
> 
> And here
> 
> http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/campervan/gps-pois-hosted-by-us/
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

 

Cheers Ray and Jock

Double blond moment. I just found them on my satnav. Must have got em before. You keep me right. Im losing it.



EDIT: Fon. waste of time abroad. Smart phone and data traveller the way to go.


----------



## zack

Filled up in automatic station in Ypres yesterday 1.35


----------



## barryd

zack said:


> Filled up in automatic station in Ypres yesterday 1.35


Not bad. With the current rate of £1.245 thats about £1.08 a litre. Wont complain about that.


----------



## Stanner

According to Google maps the second co-ord should be 51.005149,2.285339


----------



## pilkingbeck

This site may be useful to find out the prices in France,and where the cheapest fuel is in each Department

http://www.prix-carburants.economie.gouv.fr/

Would benice if our Government produced an equivalent for this Country - makes you wonder how much they really believe in "the market" and competition...


----------



## randonneur

Diesel 1.335 euros per litre at Auchan and Carrefour Angouleme today.


----------



## IanA

Diesel at Dunkerque Auchan was 1.32 Euros a couple of weeks ago - still got a quarter tank left, wish it was that price over here!


----------



## barryd

Golly with the Euro rate improving and the price of diesel going down to match it will we see a litre at less than a quid by the time we get there in June?

Fill yer boots.

Im just going to fill up at Auchen in Calais and just drive round and round the car park for the fun of it!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

pilkingbeck said:


> Would benice if our Government produced an equivalent for this Country - makes you wonder how much they really believe in "the market" and competition...


Please don't wish this job on the government! They need to stick to the essentials...
But it is available info here at: www.petrolprices.com
and you may be interested in: www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/fuel/index.html
Patrick


----------



## raynipper

Just filled up with diesel at Intermarshe Carantan for €1.26 which by todays rate equates to £1.00 a litre.

Ray.


----------



## scottie

Cheapest we have seen was 1.25 euros at Carrefore near Macon last Saturday.


----------



## smith_sibun

*Best way to buy fuel?*

Someone mentioned better exchange rates with credit cards, at the moment, I think the best card is Halifax Clarity if you can get one before you go. There are no fees with this card, so the rate you see has no commissions.


----------



## raynipper

Found diesel locally here in Normandy at €1.25 or £1.02 a litre this week.

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha

we're heading off to the French Alps this w/e coming so it will be interesting to see what the prices are like now - they'd dropped in the UK over the last month or so (my local Asda are selling diesel under £1.30/litre now). we have 2 pet supermarkets we use en route as they always work out cheaper than local garages, and much cheaper than autoroute stations.


----------



## Zebedee

Don't think it will help the OP though Ray - unless he emigrated! :lol: :lol: 

Dave :wink:


----------



## SNandJA

*Re: Best way to buy fuel?*



smith_sibun said:


> Someone mentioned better exchange rates with credit cards, at the moment, I think the best card is Halifax Clarity if you can get one before you go. There are no fees with this card, so the rate you see has no commissions.


You can see this is correct by following the link below. Also look at Post Office Credit Card as one of the best of the "others" listed by Moneysavingexpert. We use ours all over the World and you get the exchange rate on the day and no transaction charges. All assumes you pay it off completely.

Best credit cards for travel

Steve


----------



## Penquin

In our local Intermarche the current price of gasoil (diesel) is €1.289 per litre......

at todays rate (€1.178 : £1 ) that equates to £1.094 per litre.

The price does go up and down frequently, it is often cheaper at weekends for some reason and also tends to go up the day before public holidays but come down immediately after (beware May has three public holidays this year);

May 1st (May Day)

May 8th (WW2 Victory Day)

May 29th (Ascension Day)

If you are interested in other dates;

http://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/france/

Hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## raynipper

Zebedee said:


> Don't think it will help the OP though Ray - unless he emigrated! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave :wink:


Every little helps Dave........................ slap.. slap.

Ray.


----------



## BillCreer

It's all relative isn't it?
Touring in France I can easily go trough a tank of diesel in a day. Last summer in the IOM 2 tank fulls lasted a month and I travelled every day.


----------



## Stanner

BillCreer said:


> It's all relative isn't it?
> Touring in France I can easily go trough a tank of diesel in a day. Last summer in the IOM 2 tank fulls lasted a month and I travelled every day.


France must be bigger than the IoM then........... :wink:


----------



## BillCreer

Stanner said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all relative isn't it?
> Touring in France I can easily go trough a tank of diesel in a day. Last summer in the IOM 2 tank fulls lasted a month and I travelled every day.
> 
> 
> 
> France must be bigger than the IoM then........... :wink:
Click to expand...

As you well know size isn't everything :wink:


----------

